# Build a better burger: Part II



## fire34fighter (Aug 4, 2009)

I was trying to find a good burger thread, which I did here:
discusscooking.com/forums/f36/better-burger-23355.html

So I tried to bump it to see if there were any new ideas, and it turns out I can't because the thread is over a year old. So I figured I'd make a new thread, and see what everyone does to spice up their burgers.


Edit: just noticed I put this in the grill section, if a MOD wanted to move it into the general outdoor forum I wouldn't oppose.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been doing Italian burgers on the grill this summer, a mix of hamburger and Italian sausage, parmesan, grated onion, oregano, garlic... top it with either pizza sauce or a reduced tomato sort of catsup but with Italian seasonings. I use provolone for a cheeseburger.


----------



## Arky (Aug 4, 2009)

I normally use a dash of garlic powder, a dash of onion powder and a splash of Louisiana Hot Sauce for just a hint of heat (I prefer it over Tabasco), and sometimes a splash of BBQ sauce to my meat mixture. The BBQ sauce really gives it a sweet (but not too sweet) and smoky flavor before it even hits the grill!  This most likely isn't original, but it's darn good!


----------



## appleyard14 (Aug 4, 2009)

I usually mince some bacon in a food proccessor and add it to my ground beef. The fat renders into the meat w hile it cooks so they are so juicy, and get that smoky bacon flavour we all love.


----------



## Arky (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh, yeah, bacon!!! Maybe between all of us pitching in ideas, we'll build the ultimate burger!!! LOL!


----------



## appleyard14 (Aug 4, 2009)

I think everyone should make there favorite burger in the next few weeks and we will upload pictures


----------



## fire34fighter (Aug 4, 2009)

appleyard14 said:


> I usually mince some bacon in a food proccessor and add it to my ground beef. The fat renders into the meat w hile it cooks so they are so juicy, and get that smoky bacon flavour we all love.


hmm i've never added raw bacon to my meat before cooking...usually just 2 slabs on top after its done...i'll have to try this!


----------



## fire34fighter (Aug 4, 2009)

appleyard14 said:


> I think everyone should make there favorite burger in the next few weeks and we will upload pictures


I agree with that!


----------



## bourbon (Aug 4, 2009)

I love a big juicy hamburger topped with fresh mozzarella, a roasted red pepper and some mustard


----------



## NZDoug (Aug 28, 2009)

Cheeseburger, fried onions with a layer of chipzn gravy makes me BURP with fond memories.....


----------



## bert bakering (Aug 28, 2009)

or the Australian way, add sliced beetroot and fryd eggs.

my burgers contain, mince lean beef, chopped onion, garlic and a chilly
little ketchup, sweet soy sauce, salt and pepper
breadcrumbs (soaks up the juices in the burger so it don't dry out)

NO EGGS bacause that will make the burgers dry


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 28, 2009)

For something different, I’ve been making Focaccia burgers on occasion.  Focaccia bread, fresh ground chuck patty, a hint of garlic aioli, slices of mozzarella, fresh tomato, several big leaves of fresh basil, flake salt, fresh ground pepper, and a light drizzle of olive oil.....Another sometimes version, is just a cheeseburger made with Pepper Jack...Saturday will be my "All American" with Garlic/Cayenne Pepper infused dill slices....Can’t wait!!!


----------



## Alix (Aug 28, 2009)

fire34fighter said:


> I was trying to find a good burger thread, which I did here:
> discusscooking.com/forums/f36/better-burger-23355.html
> 
> So I tried to bump it to see if there were any new ideas, and it turns out I can't because the thread is over a year old. So I figured I'd make a new thread, and see what everyone does to spice up their burgers.
> ...



Firefighter, there is a little box that you check off that says "I know this is an old thread but I want to bump it anyway" Just for future reference. Would you like me to merge this thread with that one or to move it somewhere? Just let me know.


----------



## Alix (Aug 28, 2009)

OK, I usually cheat and buy the premade sirloin burgers. They are pretty danged tasty. If I'm making my own I just use lean ground beef, toss in some bread crumbs and some parmesan cheese (kraft). I liberally season them with steak spice and grated garlic and onion. Make 'em BIG and put a thumbprint in the middle so they don't shrink too badly. 

Mmmm. I think I know what I want for dinner now! We have garden fresh tomatoes and onions to top them off too!


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 28, 2009)

I have to say that after many years of grilling my burgers......

I like them better on my panini press grill. 

To my meat, I usually add Worchestershire powder, garlic powder,
McCormick Hamburger Seasoning and a bit of salt. 

Don't feel bad, Alix... I have also discovered that pre-made burgers aren't
bad at all! 

Does sound good for dinner, doesn't it?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 28, 2009)

Just an aside as I don't consider this the perfect burger (a quest that I am still on) but it's a pretty good meal and it goes over well with all types of folks.

Spices at Penzeys Spices Bratwurst Sausage Seasoning

Wisconsin Bratwurst spice blend! 1 Tbs to 1 lb of meat. Really tasty! No cheese needed (and I usually put cheese on everything, even breakfast cereal). Grill them, little brown mustard, yum! 

My wife boils a few onions in beer in a sauce pan and then puts them on hers.


----------



## NZDoug (Sep 15, 2009)

1/3 pork mince, 2/3 cow mince is a good start.
Layer of blue vein cheese, layer of bacon.
ooooooo doggy!


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I prefer just ground beef. And add the topping of choice. To me any other way is just a "meatloaf" burger, not a hamburger.


----------



## fire34fighter (Oct 1, 2009)

Alix said:


> Firefighter, there is a little box that you check off that says "I know this is an old thread but I want to bump it anyway" Just for future reference. Would you like me to merge this thread with that one or to move it somewhere? Just let me know.


Ah, feel free to merge it then! I did not see this box, I apologize.


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2009)

I think we should just leave it now. This thread has has a ton of awesome replies and can stand on its own merit. 

And don't worry about it! Its a new feature, lots of folks don't know about that yet. Good to see you back, I wondered where you were, haven't seen you posting for a bit.


----------



## fire34fighter (Oct 2, 2009)

Sounds like a plan. Yes, I've been pretty busy lately and haven't had much time to get on.


But back on topic, I just posted a recipe for some burgers I whipped up last night at the firehouse which can be found here:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f35/jack-daniels-pulled-pork-bison-burger-60575.html


----------



## Joeboy (Oct 2, 2009)

i love mixing some mayonaise with chilli sauce, especially scotch bonnet, then spread generously on top of burger 8)


----------

